# Im looking to plant some paw paws in the yard



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Anyone have any sucker shoots or saplings they can part with or have a good source on any in SE MI?


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

paws paws?


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

It looks like Morse Nursery carries them: http://www.morsenursery.com/index.php?cPath=1_15&pID=395

I've never ordered from them but a lot of people in the whitetail habitat forum swear by morse.

You might be hard pressed to find someone on here that can provide you with sucker shoots or saplings because if I remember correctly it is fairly rare down here.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Thanks Radar~ Ill check it out. I was talking with my gramps and his buudy has some neighbors with some in the woods. I think he might be able to hook me up with some seeds anyway.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Firecracker said:


> paws paws?


Here ya go...

http://www.crfg.org/pubs/ff/pawpaw.html


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I never heard of them, what do they taste like?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

If the right brain cells kicked in when I read the question "what do they taste like" I will say I read they are something like bananas. Been a while since I read about them though. Always wanted to find some, never have.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

They taste like bananas and thry have big seeds in them. When they fall off the tree they are a greenish yellow color. There used to be a bunch of them next to a river that I fished.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Hmmm cool thanx, I never heard of them ..Love Bananas ..


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I had to edit my my report about recomending Farmers Seed company...they advertise the best prices anywhere but i just read over 5 websites worth of bad reviews and warninngs to stay clear of them after being ripped off so I will not be buying anything from them after all and only glad I didnt send them any money yet.


----------

